# 4010 engine swap-359t?



## sixtyninegmc (Jul 20, 2011)

I have run across the possibility of a free or cheap 359t engine, and I am wondering if one could be swapped into a 4010. Are they a Dubuque or a Waterloo bellhousing pattern?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

359 is a Dubuque/Mannheim bell housing. Only very few model rowcrop tractors utilized that type bell housing which were 2510,2520,4030 & some 4050's


----------

